# Recording from Sky+ to DVD recorder



## thebop (18 Nov 2008)

Anyone know how to do this? Pulling my hair out...


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

You need to leave the TV on playing the program to record, as I discovered after many months messing about with it.

Its as if you're 'taping' from the TV.


----------



## thebop (18 Nov 2008)

Ah, I haven't tried that thanks I'll give it a go (when Munster are finished walloping the Kiwis that is )


----------



## Smashbox (18 Nov 2008)

Haha hope it works for you.

I have a Philips recorder (I know the make doesnt matter) but I tried for ages to tape some kids programs off the recordings.

One day as I tried, someone called to the door so I headed off leaving the recording playing, and the DVD recording - and when I came back, I checked and it worked.

So good luck!!


----------



## thebop (18 Nov 2008)

Sounds like magic!


----------



## RMCF (19 Nov 2008)

Sorry but some of the replies on here are confusing me.

I have been recording off my Sky+ for several years without any hassle. What was the problems you encountered?

I am guessing that you selected the COPY option on the Sky menu and hit RECORD on the DVD recorder, but then switched on to a different programme on the Sky box. If you are recording off your Sky+ box you MUST watch back what you are recording. No other way I'm afraid.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (19 Nov 2008)

i usually set it to record when i am heading to bed.  that way no one can accidently switch the channel.


----------



## thebop (20 Nov 2008)

RMCF said:


> Sorry but some of the replies on here are confusing me.
> 
> I have been recording off my Sky+ for several years without any hassle. What was the problems you encountered?
> 
> I am guessing that you selected the COPY option on the Sky menu and hit RECORD on the DVD recorder, but then switched on to a different programme on the Sky box. If you are recording off your Sky+ box you MUST watch back what you are recording. No other way I'm afraid.


 
I selected copy on the planner and pressed record on the dvd player and nothing happened so I'm going to try playing it and hope for the best!


----------



## RMCF (21 Nov 2008)

thebop said:


> I selected copy on the planner and pressed record on the dvd player and nothing happened so I'm going to try playing it and hope for the best!


 
Is this a joke? Seriously?

If not, then I'm afraid that you actually have to play the recording back to copy it. The DVD recorder will only record what the Sky box is outputing, which is nothing until you hit PLAY.

That 'COPY' option seems to be a bit of a waste of time imho. I think you would only use it if you are recording more than 1 programme and want to create a 'playlist'.


----------



## Radar (23 Nov 2008)

If the Sky+ box and the DVD recorder are interconnected with a 'full' SCART cable, when you start to record on the DVD recorder, the Sky+ box will automatically start to replay all programmes marked 'COPY'.  This is assuming you want to record something off the planner.  If you want to record off-air, obviously you will just have to start recording manually at the start of the program.  In either case, as mentioned before, you can't view another program during recording.


----------



## Radar (24 Nov 2008)

Sorry, previous post was incorrect - was having a senior moment! It should be the other way around. Firstly, assuming the program you want to record is on your planner, you tag it with 'COPY'. Then you select it and it starts to play. If your DVD (or VCR) recorder has 'syncro record' feature, which many do these days, it will start to record automatically and will stop recording at the end of the program. If you don't use the 'COPY' function and just play the program, you have to start and stop the recording manually. You also have to set SCART control to 'on' in the Sky+ box setup menu for this function to work.


----------

